# Orijen Cat food!



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Just switched my kitty Liam to orijen adult cat and kitten for 18.00 over at Pet Supply Plus. While I don't like chains, it is a mile away and has the best price on Orijen I've seen. Liam is devouring it as we speak...Also bought Merick Before Grain canned 96% salmon for 49 cents...Can't wait to give him that!!


----------

